# 2020 fall salmon



## Mr Burgundy

3.5 weeks and counting.. come on silver season


----------



## michcats

Now thats possitive thinking


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm gonna have more time this year to fish for cohos.. cant wait


----------



## michcats

Last year i saw more coho and steelhead in a non unmentionable than ever before but only landed one coho hope we get another shot at them


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I had huge pods swimming around almost every day. I had my coho limit in 20 mins one day lol. That was so much fun, cant wait for cold weather and the tug of silver fish!


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Maybe next weeks north winds will send up a few past the dam. Especially after this rain on Sunday should be interesting mid week.if anything should be fish up close to pier heads.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

It's about time for a flip and pier salmon


----------



## michcats

Im going to hold off till september usually thats a good bet for all my spots


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Late aug/ early Sept I'm betting is gonna be fire this year.


----------



## MoJoRisin'

I'm in Oklahoma city...nw winds and 80s with lots of rain around....they are saying its September here....get a jacket. Should be 95+


----------



## MT2MI

Warm & dry summer. High lake temperatures. Charter boats reporting catches of mostly lake trout. No signs of an early year, I'm thinking September for sure.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fish always come late August... dont perc my trip bro!


----------



## Ojh

I've been thinking the early runs were stocked salmon, later runs are the natural salmon. Since they quit stocking the early runs are weaker. I used to fish early September for a couple weeks, now I start late Sept and roll over into October. Early Sept is damn hot anyway, don't feel right salmon fishing in a tee shirt.
I fish the Manistee, been fishing it since mid-80's and come up from Virginia.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Best skein bite is after Labor Day. Fish can be had in August, but nothing like September. That’s been my experience with salmon. Early is better fished with cranks or hardware.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Bob's and guts baby!! Cant wait


----------



## MPOW

Mr Burgundy said:


> Fish always come late August... dont perc my trip bro!


buddy out of Frankfort.....July 24....they are coming....this one 31+


----------



## michcats

Those are the ones i like to see keep tgem coming


----------



## riverbob

according to bill the weatherman ch.8 wood tv, he said the flip is taking place in south haven he even had his fishing poles showing in his weather report,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, n bill wouldn't lie


----------



## jmaddog8807

Some cooler nights and some cooler rain? I'll be out checking a few places this week


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Let us know how ya do. I luv early kang pics


----------



## rippin lip

I did witness a good sized kang surface while fishing skams yesterday. Local bait shop owner is worried about the popular spots getting shut down again once the crowds start heading that way.


----------



## Bob Hunter

rippin lip said:


> I did witness a good sized kang surface while fishing skams yesterday. Local bait shop owner is worried about the popular spots getting shut down again once the crowds start heading that way.


He expressed those same concerns to me earlier this summer.


----------



## michcats

Its sad but true people are peoples worst enemys luckily i dont go to any popular spots so i should be ok lets just hope so


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Muskegon planters were labor day channel runners ...quite predictable as they were all born on the same day. Naturals are all different birthdays


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would bet heavily that popular places get shut down.. theres no way it's not going to happen


----------



## FishMichv2




----------



## SteelieArm14

I will be checking a couple spots this weekend. That flip may have pushed a couple crank biters in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would bet heavily that popular places get shut down.. theres no way it's not going to happen


Don't think people will go for any "shut down" Ron. Good luck buddy!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well I know that they closed Tippy Dam and they enforced it


----------



## riverbob

snortwheeze said:


> Don't think people will go for any "shut down" Ron. Good luck buddy!


 they will n they have,, the sad thing is a few nuts mess it up for the rest of us,, like me, very seldom do i have another boat/fishermen with in 50 feet of me, n i can't row a boat with my broken back, so i just sit n wait till the gov. changes her mind,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ya ain't much of a fisherperson if ya can't find your own fish in a less crowed spot


----------



## Ojh

Close them down? you mean public launches? Boaters aren't the ones not practicing social distancing, 2 guys in a boat outdoors should be plenty far enough apart. 
The Guides would take a huge hit if unable to launch, have to refund money etc, that can get ugly.


----------



## adam bomb

Ojh said:


> Close them down? you mean public launches? Boaters aren't the ones not practicing social distancing, 2 guys in a boat outdoors should be plenty far enough apart.
> The Guides would take a huge hit if unable to launch, have to refund money etc, that can get ugly.


There were no qualms about doing it in March, i don’t think there’s any reason she won’t do it again in September. Salmon season is worse than steelhead with people at the Dam. They have to shut down the entire access to stop people from bank fishing so boaters get the shaft too at state owned facilities in those regions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ojh

adam bomb said:


> There were no qualms about doing it in March, i don’t think there’s any reason she won’t do it again in September. Salmon season is worse than steelhead with people at the Dam. They have to shut down the entire access to stop people from bank fishing so boaters get the shaft too at state owned facilities in those regions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


lets hope for the best, over the years you get to know all the regulars on the river and many of the guides customers you get to know and say 'howdy' to. That is one of the things we enjoy about the river, the banter among fishermen. An empty river isn't quite the same, fish or no.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

buddy is going up today for the week, I will be sure to update if they are running ;-) jk


----------



## rippin lip

Dems Kangs be no good compared to the sushi grade that can be had right now! If she shuts down Kang BAng 2020, Lansing’s gonna burn!!!!
I’m like the fall run chrome though, I come after the **** show to get my fill

Couple pics from this past Sunday, one bit a char jig tipped with 2 waxies and the other bit on a purple jig tipped with 2 waxies. Good luck to all that participate in the Kang Bang!


----------



## riverbob

rippin lip said:


> Dems Kangs be no good compared to the sushi grade that can be had right now! If she shuts down Kang BAng 2020, Lansing’s gonna burn!!!!
> I’m like the fall run chrome though, I come after the **** show to get my fill
> 
> Couple pics from this past Sunday, one bit a char jig tipped with 2 waxies and the other bit on a purple jig tipped with 2 waxies. Good luck to all that participate in the Kang Bang!
> View attachment 561375
> View attachment 561373


 nice catch, fall steelies r my favorite fun fish,,,,,,,,,,,,,, nice meat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the beer,,o well, to each there own,


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Wont be long before this section blows up with kang bang 2020 threads


----------



## MoJoRisin'

If you eat king guts it will kill covid......


----------



## jmaddog8807

MoJoRisin' said:


> If you eat king guts it will kill covid......


If you fish all day using skein and don't wear gloves, and then go and eat lunch on the river with those same hands, your immune to COVID.


----------



## MPOW

jmaddog8807 said:


> If you fish all day using skein and don't wear gloves, and then go and eat lunch on the river with those same hands, your immune to COVID.


i've been immune since 1983


----------



## hypox

If you use milt as cream in your coffee, you are immune to COVID


----------



## nighttime

Last years mention of stream side fertilization in someone mouth would definitely make you immune COVID. Covidilization....


----------



## TroutFishingBear

nothing on the betsie yet, from what I've been told.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

I’m sure they’re somewhere inland. People are just being quiet. I caught my first one of the season on Aug 8th 2 years ago in a NoMich trib


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> I’m sure they’re somewhere inland. People are just being quiet. I caught my first one of the season on Aug 8th 2 years ago in a NoMich trib
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm sure somewhere, especially after the weather turned My intel is from my buddy, who fished pretty thoroughly for 4 days though and never found any.


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

TroutFishingBear said:


> I'm sure somewhere, especially after the weather turned My intel is from my buddy, who fished pretty thoroughly for 4 days though and never found any.


Soon, hopefully!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

They need to hold off for 2 weeks , then they can start lol


----------



## MPOW

Mr Burgundy said:


> They need to hold off for 2 weeks , then they can start lol


that's the normal run of dark fish right


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I dont care what color they are, everything goes back in to swim another day. Just need something to pull back lol


----------



## Tracker01

Mr Burgundy said:


> They need to hold off for 2 weeks , then they can start lol


Just a heads up depending on when you mean 2 weeks.
https://www.manisteenews.com/local-...trol-planned-for-nbsp-Big-Little-15467893.php


----------



## sportsman98

Anyone else what to grab some lawn chairs and some cold ones to watch the shenanigans at homestead in couple weeks once this kicks in?


----------



## BMARKS

seems legit to me. if your fishing within 300 ft of the dam durring the salmon run, your not playing fair to begin with.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

In theory this good idea at Homestead but it will not stop the determined, drunken googan. 

"Da big feesh are at da dam, get da turdy pack and lets go!"


----------



## Ojh

Tracker01 said:


> Just a heads up depending on when you mean 2 weeks.
> https://www.manisteenews.com/local-...trol-planned-for-nbsp-Big-Little-15467893.php


AwJeez...seems like they did it year before last? That stuff is a mess, kills all kinds of things. I thought it was once every 3years, their spawn cycle, I really don't think its been 3 years since the dumped it the last time.


----------



## Fishndude

The spawn cycle might be 3 years, but there are some spawning every year.


----------



## Ojh

Fishndude said:


> The spawn cycle might be 3 years, but there are some spawning every year.


They are nasty creatures, back in the mid-late 50's we'd fish Atlantic Salmon in Canada on the Restigouche and there was a railroad bridge we could walk out on over the river to look at the salmon and many of them had eels attached, broke my heart really. Never seen one on the Manistee but you can see where they had been attached to some salmon. Very nasty things.


----------



## BMARKS

Ojh said:


> They are nasty creatures, back in the mid-late 50's we'd fish Atlantic Salmon in Canada on the Restigouche and there was a railroad bridge we could walk out on over the river to look at the salmon and many of them had eels attached, broke my heart really. Never seen one on the Manistee but you can see where they had been attached to some salmon. Very nasty things.


 sea lamprey. they were a real problem, especially back then, they seem to be more or less under control at this time tho.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Tracker01 said:


> Just a heads up depending on when you mean 2 weeks.
> https://www.manisteenews.com/local-...trol-planned-for-nbsp-Big-Little-15467893.php


Tnks, that's good info.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I saw spawning Lamprey on the Big M once upon a time, near Sawdust Hole, iirc. Around June I think. Quite a sight. Treatment right now must be for the newly hatched ones I would guess.

Out and about stream trout fishing around the State, I have met more USFWS personnel working on Lamprey control than I have COs. And in some way out there places too. They are thorough, thankfully.



Jet Stream dip this weekend...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

sportsman98 said:


> Anyone else what to grab some lawn chairs and some cold ones to watch the shenanigans at homestead in couple weeks once this kicks in?
> View attachment 563633
> View attachment 563635


So is this law now or just proposed? I talked to a dnr agent about it the other day and he said he knew nothing about it. Not that it really matters cause they will shut that area down cause no one practicing social distances. Just like tippy and the maumee river did this year.


----------



## westsidepolack

I went 2 for 3 on Monday. I put in a shift in that river and it really didn't pay off until the end when i got 2. I snagged one so i took a couple pics and threw it back. Then 15 minutes later got a nice hen Chinook. I missed a smaller coho earlier in the day swinging cleos. Now i got some skein to try out. I have never really had much luck with it yet but i think trying new cures and persistence is key.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

id be using those eggs for what's to come very soon.


----------



## MoJoRisin'

Something like these...eh?


----------



## Ojh

Leave 1 or 2 in there for us, we'll be heading on up tomorrow morning, 750 miles, a stop at cabalas and we used to hit Tonys' for a BaconAtor but not this year, other than that its a straight thru drive. I'll be in my little green Jon boat fishin the Manistee between Rainbow Bend and Bear Creek from Sat until Oct 4th, if you're on the river stop and say 'Hay!' and show me your fish. I'm not much good at catchin but have the tryin part down.
I think this is my 35th year of fishin those waters.
Oj


----------



## jashroomer

Ojh said:


> Leave 1 or 2 in there for us, we'll be heading on up tomorrow morning, 750 miles, a stop at cabalas and we used to hit Tonys' for a BaconAtor but not this year, other than that its a straight thru drive. I'll be in my little green Jon boat fishin the Manistee between Rainbow Bend and Bear Creek from Sat until Oct 4th, if you're on the river stop and say 'Hay!' and show me your fish. I'm not much good at catchin but have the tryin part down.
> I think this is my 35th year of fishin those waters.
> Oj


Good luck, fish on.


----------



## westsidepolack

I'll be up there throwing skein under a bobber on Saturday on a different river after some scouting for deer season. I gave some spawn to a friend because he prefers to tie up sacks. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Going up for the day again Saturday. Going to try Manistee area for the first time, fishing from shore. Have some skein, also will throw some thundersticks and spinners. Fishing from shore so unsure how productive it will be.


----------



## Macs13

There are a few fish up there, lol. That was last night's take home from Tippy. Released a couple and lost a couple as well. That coho was a fighting monster. Even after I landed him, I grabbed him by the bottom jaw with my fish grippers and he shook so hard that he split his bottom jaw in half. 

7 hours on the road for 2 hours in the water. It's a sickness. 
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday

I've been fishing for a week all over the Big M and haven't seen much success from anyone except night fishing.
Since last Friday I've hooked 12 and landed 1 using everything in the box..my best day was 0-3, the 1 was a smaller male this morning and it was the only hit I had.
I watched guides every morning getting skunked.
I'm going out in the morning for one more try before heading home.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

dinoday said:


> I've been fishing for a week all over the Big M and haven't seen much success from anyone except night fishing.
> Since last Friday I've hooked 12 and landed 1 using everything in the box..my best day was 0-3, the 1 was a smaller male this morning and it was the only hit I had.
> I watched guides every morning getting skunked.
> I'm going out in the morning for one more try before heading home.


There’s a reason the majority are having “success” and fishing at night. Don’t let it bother ya Dino, keep fishing for biters. You’ll have your day my man.


----------



## crystalflash

Aggred trust me the fish aren’t going from lock jawed during day light and then getting aggresive after sun down. Discouraging I’m sure, but you will prevail. Stay on target. It will happen. Don’t give up 5 minutes before its your turn.


----------



## JasonSlayer

dinoday said:


> I've been fishing for a week all over the Big M and haven't seen much success from anyone except night fishing.
> Since last Friday I've hooked 12 and landed 1 using everything in the box..my best day was 0-3, the 1 was a smaller male this morning and it was the only hit I had.
> I watched guides every morning getting skunked.
> I'm going out in the morning for one more try before heading home.


Thanks for an honest report. I hope you get your limit tomorrow morning.


----------



## Macs13

dinoday said:


> I've been fishing for a week all over the Big M and haven't seen much success from anyone except night fishing.
> Since last Friday I've hooked 12 and landed 1 using everything in the box..my best day was 0-3, the 1 was a smaller male this morning and it was the only hit I had.
> I watched guides every morning getting skunked.
> I'm going out in the morning for one more try before heading home.


Unless you're floating skein (and obviously assuming that you aren't snagging), your only option is to floss or get lucky and make one angry enough to hit a thunderstick or Rapala. I caught this steely during the daytime last weekend. Maybe it's just me, but I don't find nighttime fishing to be particularly more successful, catches per hour, than daytime (although the time that I personally have available is more often overnight). Just keep wetting the line and the fish will come, although it definitely seems like a lighter run with smaller fish than last year.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06

try casting tonight. lake flip should be coming.


----------



## jashroomer

Well, left Indy and headed to try our luck, first time up hope to be able and post some pics.


----------



## cardster

jashroomer said:


> Well, left Indy and headed to try our luck, first time up hope to be able and post some pics.


----------



## cardster

Played “weekend warrior” for a couple days and went 1:1 with this coho. Fish are few and far between for sure. Good finish, with a bad start (broken rod) ... but thx to a local “name-brand” shop having what I needed, I got back and going. Flies did nothing, nothing on T-sticks, nothing on beads, nothin on spawn.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ouch sounds like it has slowed way down since I left. Keep at it, still plenty of time for kang bang 2020


----------



## JasonSlayer

[QUll="jashroomer, post: 8604767, member: 137693"]Well, left Indy and headed to try our luck, first time up hope to be able and post some pics.[/QUOTE]

Good luck ya, hope you guys get into some. Make sure you bring your face condom.


----------



## jashroomer

So here’s the report after my first hours river fishing. Was 0-4 , couple of really cool jumps, and one fish that was pissed and jumped even after he gave my lure back. Saw some folks with nice fish, although most said things are slow. Still not sure what I’m doing but still having fun. Fish on.


----------



## chromesnagger

bansheejoel said:


> So what you’re saying is their teeth are flossed and squeaky clean?


Took em to the dentist lol. 

For real though, had a few chase a leech pattern. One of em hit it so hard I thought my rod was gonna break. 

Good times this year as usual.


----------



## Scott Hogan

chromesnagger said:


> Took em to the dentist lol.
> 
> For real though, had a few chase a leech pattern. One of em hit it so hard I thought my rod was gonna break.
> 
> Good times this year as usual.


I don't post much but this is very correct. I was told so many times that all your doing is flossing salmon in the rivers until I watched a 28 pound king come up and chase my white fly then smash it right at my feet then continue through my legs lol. Had my hit all colors exp white and green and chartuse some purple flys. I don't mess with anything else but flys in the rivers


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

Checked out one of my favorite spots yesterday to find it already taken by a few people. 2 of which were blatantly snagging and keeping what they landed. Exchanged words with them which then led to me being more angry which led to me calling the RAP line. 

Went back today...same guys there doing the same thing. Figured nothing was done about my report. This year is really starting to bum me out with what I’ve seen. Seems that the crowd is only getting worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

www.naknekrivercamp.com

that’s the way to river fish for salmon


----------



## riverbob

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> www.naknekrivercamp.com
> 
> that’s the way to river fish for salmon


 we could have that here,,,, but the dnr keep planting more salmon,,,,,,,,,,the fish in your rivercamp pictures r steelies,,,,we could have that, but the dnr keeps bring to many salmon to the dinner table/great lakes,,,,,,,,,,,,that's what i think


----------



## Macs13

I've got to start taking pics when the fish are caught. After a day or two on ice, they get all ugly, lol. Went up Friday and came back on Saturday. Hit up Tippy, Homestead, and a nice little secret trib up that way. Fish are in there thick still and many fresh boys still coming up. 

Between my buddy and I, we landed about 15 fish and fought many more. It wasn't a banner trip as far as results, but the people were friendly, the weather was beautiful, we got to watch an extended session of two bald eagles flying in tandem and screaming that unique scream they have, and we fought lots of fish. 

The extended buffer zone at Homestead - that extra 200' from the dam - has resulted in the most amazing site of literal hundreds of salmon stacked up in there. It was beautiful to see. 

Also, I tried a new setup that I haven't seen up there yet. I went with the modified Carolina rig that I learned on the Maumee walleye run - in-line trolling sinker between main line and leader and a floating jig head at the business end. With that, I was taking fish to the dentist at a ridiculous rate. The floating head helped eliminate some of the snagging up on the bottom as well. However, I only had my walleye box so the hooks had a hard time holding in the Chinook mouths and I only had 8 lb flouro leader. The next time, I'll have a heavy duty Carolina ready to go. What do you guys think? Good idea or just stick with the tried and true?























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MI steelheader-Joe

Wi


NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> Checked out one of my favorite spots yesterday to find it already taken by a few people. 2 of which were blatantly snagging and keeping what they landed. Exchanged words with them which then led to me being more angry which led to me calling the RAP line.
> 
> Went back today...same guys there doing the same thing. Figured nothing was done about my report. This year is really starting to bum me out with what I’ve seen. Seems that the crowd is only getting worse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


With you man. Only fish early when they’re bright and no crowds, haven’t fished all sept basically. I’m done with spring steelhead too. Such a **** show. Let them fish go make babies in peace. Getting harder and harder to find peace in the woods in fall and spring


----------



## NWMichiganOutdoors

MI steelheader-Joe said:


> Wi
> 
> With you man. Only fish early when they’re bright and no crowds, haven’t fished all sept basically. I’m done with spring steelhead too. Such a **** show. Let them fish go make babies in peace. Getting harder and harder to find peace in the woods in fall and spring


This year has been bad. Hopefully once things start to get back to normal it will get better. People are ruining it for the others that actually respect the fisheries. 

I can look at it in a positive way though as it has made me look elsewhere for new -low pressure spots and targeting different species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward

NWMichiganOutdoors said:


> This year has been bad. Hopefully once things start to get back to normal it will get better. People are ruining it for the others that actually respect the fisheries.
> 
> I can look at it in a positive way though as it has made me look elsewhere for new -low pressure spots and targeting different species.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have had to look for different spots too. But on a bright side I did fall in love with the peace and solitude of fishing again after all the years of high pressure fishing. I can go for a day and feel like I've been on vacation for a week!


----------



## Wanna Fish

NW MI
DNR will not be quick to respond to 2 suspected snaggers when they can find the same violation at certain places X 100 (or more). Is it right, no. Limited enforcement resources = limited response. Enforcement dose the best they can, I honestly believe it. Usually just a threat to call and pulling out your phone will make the violators go away. Be careful if you take that route. People are crazy.


----------



## Abel

riverbob said:


> we could have that here,,,, but the dnr keep planting more salmon,,,,,,,,,,the fish in your rivercamp pictures r steelies,,,,we could have that, but the dnr keeps bring to many salmon to the dinner table/great lakes,,,,,,,,,,,,that's what i think


 Incorrect, the Naknek doesn't receive a run of steelies, those are resident rainbows, unbelievable rainbows in there.


----------



## riverbob

Abel said:


> Incorrect, the Naknek doesn't receive a run of steelies, those are resident rainbows, unbelievable rainbows in there.


 ok


----------



## Sparky23

Wanna Fish said:


> NW MI
> DNR will not be quick to respond to 2 suspected snaggers when they can find the same violation at certain places X 100 (or more). Is it right, no. Limited enforcement resources = limited response. Enforcement dose the best they can, I honestly believe it. Usually just a threat to call and pulling out your phone will make the violators go away. Be careful if you take that route. People are crazy.


Yet I have 2 separate buddies that have been checked while grouse hunting up there. I know they have to be multiple places but let's be real we know where the vast majority of violations are taking place right now.


----------

